# Goose had to perform LGD duties today!



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

We have a perimeter fence, so normally we don't have issues with dogs, but this morning a pair of dogs we've seen in the neighbors yard several times figured out that they can swim into the pond and around the fence(about 30-40 feet out into the water). I didn't see them until the goats came running to the barn and Goose went running towards the pond.

Slippled on my shoes and ran out the door a little worried about the 2-1 ratio(one of the two dogs was a large GSD). Goose charged up to the GSD, who bowed up at Goose and showed teeth, a defensive posture. Goose bowed back, but then realized the hound mix was flanking him and making a move for the pasture. He left the GSD and charged the hound and was on her in about 3 big bounds. He was on her back snapping, biting and pulling. She turned tail and screamed and went hauling tail back into the pond(Goose on her the whole time) and around the fence. Without his backup the large GSD bowed up as Goose came charging back and it backpedaled back towards the pond. Goose snapping at it's flanks it dissapeared around the fence and ran off.

Goose got lots of praise and a milkbone(which he about choked on, running down the fenceline bounding and barking). Goose recieved no injuries and hopefully gained some confidence from the encounter, having chased them off.

Of course the pooch is back to his nonchalant ways, mosying around the barnyard, hiding in the shade.

*Question:*He didn't actively/aggressively engage the GSD, like he did the hound, he flat out attacked her. As he gets larger and older, and gains more experience like this; will he more than likely be more confident when tackling something closer to his size? (The GSD was a large older male, who seems to know Goose was a pup, and defensively stood his ground when Goose threatened him) We hope to get Goose a partner, but Goose is only a year old now, we wanted to wait until he was older, so we weren't dealing with two pups.


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

Man, wolffeather, I just about got emotional reading that. If my pup had done that I am not sure how I would have reacted. Probably would have made a fool out of myself cheering her on. As to your question, I suspect Goose knew the flanker was up to no good and needed to be dealt with first. What breed is he?.....Mike


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I had a good-sized strange dog show up a few days ago out by the barn. I'm not sure what kind it was with blue eyes and a blotchy looking coat. I think it was some sort of cattle dog. What surprised me when I had the dog by the collar and was walking up to the house, Bob, the male tuxedo cat, tried to attack her. That made for an interesting time. I didn't know Bob was a guard cat.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

R&R Farm said:


> Man, wolffeather, I just about got emotional reading that. If my pup had done that I am not sure how I would have reacted. Probably would have made a fool out of myself cheering her on. As to your question, I suspect Goose knew the flanker was up to no good and needed to be dealt with first. What breed is he?.....Mike


Yeah, I was worried and proud. He was on them so quick, I didn't have time to grab a decent weapon(had random leather horse rein). Had it gone bad(for Goose), I probably(despite logic) would have been right in the mix as well. Imagine the cartoon brawl with dust, dirt, claws, and flying fur. LOL

Goose's mother was a Komondor and his sire was a Great Pyr.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Darren said:


> I had a good-sized strange dog show up a few days ago out by the barn. I'm not sure what kind it was with blue eyes and a blotchy looking coat. I think it was some sort of cattle dog. What surprised me when I had the dog by the collar and was walking up to the house, Bob, the male tuxedo cat, tried to attack her. That made for an interesting time. I didn't know Bob was a guard cat.


Our old barn cat would attack strange animals as well. A friend of ours once brought over a rat terrier she found, wanting to know what breed it was(trying to pon it off on us) and our cat came strolling up, bowed up, started growling and began stalking the dog. Had we not packed it back in the vehicle, I'm sure she would have jumped it.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

He was a good pup doing what he did, hoped he got some chopped liver or bones that night, lol! 

My .02 cents worth: Get a partner for him *now*, get another pup going...don't wait too long. I'll spare everyone my rant on 'no such thing as too many LGD's' lol but seriously, in my world, two is bare minimum, three is better, five is fantastic, etc.

You lucked out this time. Next time might be God forbid a pit bull, or a large pack, and in those cases your story would not have had a happy ending. If you need more inspiration, please refer to my "LGD needed in CO" post of few weeks ago for another not so nice story of what happened to one young pup doing his job with a brave heart. He is lucky to be alive.

My pack just mobs something, last time a dog got in here, it _barely _made it out alive and that was when my adults were adolescents and just coming into their own. Nothing has ever got in since it would be suicide!


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wolffeathers, that is why I carry a pistol, you just never know.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks Goattress. I know, we never planned on having a single LGD, but I know I've read multiple times to not mix puppy with puppy. You always want to do dog to puppy.

Goose has really improved in behavior lately, thank goodness because just last month he was in a puppy stage that was driving us insane. Chasing the ducks, chasing a particularly skittish goat, trashing anything he could get his teeth on(sticks, feedbags, tack, tools, etc, etc, etc).

I'll start keeping an eye out for another LGD pup.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

I found myself chuckling when I read your OP. I really thought you were talking about a goose. HAHA Didnt realize that was your brave boys name.


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

melco said:


> I found myself chuckling when I read your OP. I really thought you were talking about a goose. HAHA Didnt realize that was your brave boys name.


Yep, that would be an awesome story of a goose beating down two trespassing dogs.:rock:


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

melco said:


> I found myself chuckling when I read your OP. I really thought you were talking about a goose. HAHA Didnt realize that was your brave boys name.


Glad to know I wasn't the only one...It was really strange when I imagined the OP giving a goose (bird type goose) a Milk Bone...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I read this when she first posted, and came back a few times wondering about the dog hiding while the goose chased off intruders. LOL
I know geese make great watch dogs, but I was confused a bit.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL Sorry for the confusion!

Goose is our yearling LGD pup, Komondor/Great Pyr mix. 












Speaking of geese.. Our goose(Loretta) a yearling pilgrim goose(female!) has confronted and attacked strange dogs that were here with their owners. Someone had brought their pup over wanting to see how it would work out if we puppysat for 4 months(military deployment). The goose attacked the pup when they first took it out of the truck. Although, she's not quite as scary as Goose the pup and not near as effective!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

That dog is gorgeous! I love it. How do you ever groom him? I would just shave him every few months to get rid of the mats. But he is cute.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Grooming him is easy. The only time he matted up was shedding his winter undercoat.

Your two best friends are called the dematter and the XL undercoat rake. The dematting comb makes short work of even monster matts. It's a comb with what looks like steak knifes on it. Don't fall for the little small dematters that Petsmart has, I found the one I needed at Tractor Supply for $12. 

Here's the dematter:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/pet-ca...oat-reg-grooming-tools-dematting-comb-2407363

Then I have the XL undercoat rake. Pulls the undercoat out pretty quick, to prevent matts. I have the larger one. The one I have came from Petsmart.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3738213&lmdn=Dog


Between the two of these groomer is SUPER EASY!


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I also thought goose was a goose.

Now I know he is one awsome lgd!

HF


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL - I was impressed with the skills of your Goose! Then I finally figured out Goose is a dog! :smack 
What a great LGD! 
Thanks for the chuckles even if unintentional!


----------

